# concrete floor finish



## tomsmith

Have an exposed interior concrete slab, what's the best finish?

Screeding
Troweling
Floating
Float with Course Brooming 
Floating with Fine Broomng


----------



## fatboy

What is the final use going to be?

My experience is interiors floors are trowel finished for ease of maintenance and cleaning.


----------



## cda

tomsmith said:


> Have an exposed interior concrete slab, what's the best finish?
> 
> Screeding
> Troweling
> Floating
> Float with Course Brooming
> Floating with Fine Broomng




Any particular setting/ occupancy??


----------



## tomsmith

Would the occupancy type impact the finish? This is for a commercial project, but would be curious to know the options for residential as well!


----------



## JBI

For a factory floor a broom finish would probably be suitable, for a mercantile occupancy maybe something smoother.
The Code does not specify either way.
Some big box stores do stamped concrete in the foyer/airlock portion. 
Where the vinyl composite tile goes they use a trowel finish.


----------



## tomsmith

Is a broom finish always rough? Looking for a non-slip surface


----------



## JBI

tomsmith said:


> Is a broom finish always rough? Looking for a non-slip surface


Depends on how wet the concrete and how coarse the broom I suppose. 'Non-slip' is an elusive term... 
What is the specific application (building use)?


----------



## fatboy

Nicer than broom.......I always called it a "sweat finish", probably because you do sweat finishing it!


----------



## Francis Vineyard

There are a variety of exposed aggregate that can be polished as desired.


----------



## tomsmith

Trowel vs. Floating with Brooming, which is best for interior exposed surface..


----------



## tomsmith

Trowel vs. Floating vs. Floating with Brooming *

By the way, is it possible to edit previous posts?


----------



## fatboy

Your own? Might be an option if you were a sawhorse.........


----------



## cda

tomsmith said:


> Trowel vs. Floating vs. Floating with Brooming *
> 
> By the way, is it possible to edit previous posts?




If you are a card carrying paid sawhorse

Helps keep the forum going!!!

Join today


----------



## tomsmith

Which one would produce an interior non slip finish, the coarse brooming or the fine brooming?


----------



## cda

http://www.concreteconstruction.net/how-to/non-slip-finishes-for-concrete_o

https://www.concretenetwork.com/slip-resistant-coatings/


----------



## fatboy

Starting to think you’re yanking our chain here, you’ve been asked a couple of times anyways, what is the specific use you are asking about?


----------



## tomsmith

ACTUALLY- CDA resources just helped, thanks much! This is for an interior commercial renovation- a boutique store. Everything I'm reading confirms trowel is for interior applications and floating with brooming is for exterior.


----------



## ADAguy

Given that it is a boutique what does the designer want to see? Many are staining a smooth finish.


----------



## JPohling

your gonna wanna burnish it, polish it, or whatever technique you want to create a nicer interior finish and seal it or you will have concrete dust everywhere


----------

